# Two in Steam



## -Oy- (Nov 17, 2018)

J27 No 65894 and Q6 No63395 at Grosmont on the North Yorkshire Moors Railway recently.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2018)

Superb!!!


----------



## IKE (Nov 17, 2018)

I really like all of your train photos Oy.......this picture is probably my favorite.


----------



## -Oy- (Nov 17, 2018)

Thanks both


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 17, 2018)

Excellent photos!


----------

